# Hello from Florida



## Dollie

Well, I'm a Florida transplant from South Carolina. My late husband was born here. A little more than a year before he lost his battle to Cancer we came home for him. We were married 14 years before he died 6 years ago. We never had and children of our own, but he had 2 children from a previous marriage. I stayed here because of them. I felt closer to him thru them. Somebody has to stick around and spoil his grandson. 
So, I was told about this site some time ago by somebody I met thru my volunteer work. I've been lurking for a while now to get the feel of things around here. 
And that's me for now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello Dollie!!
Welcome.
Seems like we have some things in common.


----------



## thcri RIP

Dollie,

Welcome, glad you could join us.  Sorry to hear about your husband.  I do think it is great that you hung around for his children.  That was a tough decision I am sure.  

Please look around and post as much as your want.


murph


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Dollie,
> 
> Welcome, glad you could join us.  Sorry to hear about your husband.  I do think it is great that you hung around for his children.  That was a tough decision I am sure.
> 
> Please look around and p*e*st as much as your want.
> 
> 
> murph



Really, Murph! I thought you were the only *pest*er here!

Hiya Dollie. Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Dollie

pirate_girl said:


> Hello Dollie!!
> Welcome.
> Seems like we have some things in common.


I guess I didn't lurk around that much  What do we have in common?


----------



## Dollie

thcri said:


> Dollie,
> 
> Welcome, glad you could join us.  Sorry to hear about your husband.  I do think it is great that you hung around for his children.  That was a tough decision I am sure.
> 
> Please look around and post as much as your want.
> 
> 
> murph


Thankyou. It's been a few years now and I have learned that life has to go on. It wasn't hard to stay here. His family was a life preserver for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollie said:


> I guess I didn't lurk around that much  What do we have in common?


Ok..
First off, our names rhyme.
You Dollie- me Lollie (or my given name Loralei)
We've both been widowed 6 years and have 2 kids from a previous marriage, and are both in the medical field- well, it says you volunteer, but that is ADMIRABLE work!
Freaky, huh?


----------



## Dollie

Hiya back  

 Trakternut


----------



## Trakternut

Jeeze! You just joined and you're already posting scary stuff!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Really, Murph! I thought you were the only *pest*er here!
> 
> Hiya Dollie. Welcome to the madhouse!




So your now into changing quotes huh


----------



## Trakternut

You know my motto........uhh........maybe you don't cause I just thought it up..........._If it's there, mess with it!_


----------



## Dollie

pirate_girl said:


> Ok..
> First off, our names rhyme.
> You Dollie- me Lollie (or my given name Loralei)
> We've both been widowed 6 years and have 2 kids from a previous marriage, and are both in the medical field- well, it says you volunteer, but that is ADMIRABLE work!
> Freaky, huh?


How about that? Our names Rhyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Dollie is a nickname for me too. My grandmother started it when I was a baby and I have always gone by it. Instead of Dorthy (can you blame me?)
I don't have children of my own. It just never happened for us. _HE _has two children and one grandchild. He never got to meet his grand baby.
I'm not in the medical field. You wouldn't want me to be your nurse.
I work for a legal firm babysitting a bunch of lawyers.  Hospice helped take care of my husband and he was able to pass at home with their around the clock care towards the end. They also sent out volunteers to help with grocery shopping, cleaning, laundry, They cooked or brought meals, or just sat with Jim while I ran errands. After I was strong enough I wanted to give back some of the relief I was given. That's all I do....try to be some kind of relief, but nothing medical. This Dec. will be 6 years for me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Dollie said:


> Instead of Dorthy (can you blame me?)



  I had a girlfriend with the name Dorothy once.  I think it is a really neat name and one that is not used by many.


----------



## Dollie

Trakternut said:


> Jeeze! You just joined and you're already posting scary stuff!


Your not scary  I've SEEN scary, and you are not scary


----------



## Trakternut

Accept my condolences as well.  Since some happenin's in my  household, I know how death affects the survivors.  Giving back is great therapy. I'm gonna give you reps for that.


----------



## Trakternut

Dollie said:


> Your not scary  I've SEEN scary, and you are not scary



Wait awhile!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollie said:


> How about that? Our names Rhyme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollie is a nickname for me too. My grandmother started it when I was a baby and I have always gone by it. Instead of Dorthy (can you blame me?)
> I don't have children of my own. It just never happened for us. _HE _has two children and one grandchild. He never got to meet his grand baby.
> I'm not in the medical field. You wouldn't want me to be your nurse.
> I work for a legal firm babysitting a bunch of lawyers.  Hospice helped take care of my husband and he was able to pass at home with their around the clock care towards the end. They also sent out volunteers to help with grocery shopping, cleaning, laundry, They cooked or brought meals, or just sat with Jim while I ran errands. After I was strong enough I wanted to give back some of the relief I was given. That's all I do....try to be some kind of relief, but nothing medical. This Dec. will be 6 years for me.


My baby sister gave me my nickname because she couldn't say Loralei, it came out sounding like Lollie, so it stuck 
Oh?! you'd be a nurse Ratched?
Sorry to hear about your hubby, I know exactly how you feel my dear, but we move on, and it's made us stronger, no?
This past August 24 it was 6 years for me.
Again, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Dollie

thcri said:


> I had a girlfriend with the name Dorothy once.  I think it is a really neat name and one that is not used by many.


I don't use it unless I have to It's an old fashioned name, and belongs to someone's mother


----------



## Dollie

pirate_girl said:


> My baby sister gave me my nickname because she couldn't say Loralei, it came out sounding like Lollie, so it stuck
> Oh?! you'd be a nurse Ratched?
> Sorry to hear about your hubby, I know exactly how you feel my dear, but we move on, and it's made us stronger, no?
> This past August 24 it was 6 years for me.
> Again, welcome to the forums.


Ratched would be a close description. Poor Jim had to suffer thru some of my_ help_ We both learned as we went along. Helping others going through the same thing has been the best therapy for me. NOW I can be a little more help.
If you don't mind my asking, what happened to your husband?


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollie said:


> Ratched would be a close description. Poor Jim had to suffer thru some of my_ help_ We both learned as we went along. Helping others going through the same thing has been the best therapy for me. NOW I can be a little more help.
> If you don't mind my asking, what happened to your husband?


He passed away from diabetic shock.


----------



## American Woman

Welcome Dollie! I'm from Central Florida all my life. I'm glad you found us, and I hope you stick around and post often.
I'm sorry to hear about your loss....14 years is a long time. My heart goes out to ya Dollie.


----------



## Dollie

pirate_girl said:


> He passed away from diabetic shock.


I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollie said:


> I'm sorry for your loss too.


.. thanks


----------



## Dollie

American Woman said:


> Welcome Dollie! I'm from Central Florida all my life. I'm glad you found us, and I hope you stick around and post often.
> I'm sorry to hear about your loss....14 years is a long time. My heart goes out to ya Dollie.


Thankyou. 14 years of marriage went fast. So has the past almost 6 years.
I have done a lot of healing since then, and gone on with my life now. I love his family and especially his 6 yearold grandson (Mikey) Life has gone on.


----------



## cowgirl

welcome, we need some more women around here.  sorry to hear about your loss.  It sounds like you have a very special family.


----------



## Trakternut

cowgirl said:


> ...we need some more women around here.



As if the guys, here, aren't henpecked enough!


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> As if the guys, here, aren't henpecked enough!


T-nutz!  Shat up
see Dollie, nobody's askeert of T-nutz    he just looks bad


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome ..........!!!


----------



## urednecku

Hello back, from central Florida!


Dollie said:


> Your not scary  I've SEEN scary, and you are not scary


He might not be scary, but watch out for him, anyhow. 



Trakternut said:


> Wait awhile!



Like I started to say, he likes to start trouble, then sit back & laugh!!




Trakternut said:


> As if the guys, here, aren't henpecked enough!


AND, T-nuts is so henpecked his self, he thinks we all are!



American Woman said:


> T-nutz!  Shat up
> see Dollie, nobody's askeert of T-nutz    he just looks bad



He does get a lot of , and  to the point he's a little , but he's still fun to have around  at.


----------



## Doc

Welcome Dollie!  I'm sorry for your loss.  And I'm glad you found us. 

Enjoy and post often!


----------



## Trakternut

Awww! Now don'cha go payin' any attention to Redneck, there.  He, still, shows his belt buckle when asked for identification.  "See? Right there?? My name's Larry! Says so riechere!"
Redneck's ok, too. Only thing is, if AW wasn't here, his "henpecked" remarks would have been just a teeeeeeeneeeee bit different.


----------



## Av8r3400

Welcome Dollie.

[ramble] For the record, my Mom's name is Dorothy.  It's a good name.  Her nickname when she was little was 'Dot' which she hated with a passion. [/ramble]


----------



## Doc

Trakternut said:


> Awww! Now don'cha go payin' any attention to Redneck, there.  He, still, shows his belt buckle when asked for identification.  "See? Right there?? My name's Larry! Says so riechere!"
> Redneck's ok, too. Only thing is, if AW wasn't here, his "henpecked" remarks would have been just a teeeeeeeneeeee bit different.



Dollie, just so you know, Redneck and AW (American Woman) are man and wife.


----------



## urednecku

Doc said:


> Dollie, just so you know, Redneck and AW (American Woman) are man and wife.


Awww shucks, Doc. Ya take all the fun outta it. 

Dollie, I hope you have figured out by now, there's a lot of that goes on here. 
Now that Doc feller, well, 
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yea, he's OK too.


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> Dollie, just so you know, Redneck and AW (American Woman) are man and wife.




Doc, did you say that right?  Man and Wife?  Should it not be Man and Women?  or Husband and Wife?  Besides I thought Redneck lost his mancard and we can't be calling him man


----------



## Cityboy

thcri said:


> Doc, did you say that right? Man and Wife? Should it not be Man and *Women*?


 
Man and *women??*

I didn't know Redneck was a polygamist!


----------



## thcri RIP

Cityboy said:


> Man and *women??*
> 
> I didn't know Redneck was a polygamist!




Yeah your right  "Woman"


----------



## Dollie

Av8r3400 said:


> Welcome Dollie.
> 
> [ramble] For the record, my Mom's name is Dorothy.  It's a good name.  Her nickname when she was little was 'Dot' which she hated with a passion. [/ramble]


See there....it's sounds like somebody's mother 
I started out Dottie and ended up with Dollie....These southern people
I only use Dorthy when I have to sign my life away to something


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Awww! Now don'cha go payin' any attention to Redneck, there. He, still, shows his belt buckle when asked for identification. "See? Right there?? My name's Larry! Says so riechere!"
> Redneck's ok, too. Only thing is, if AW wasn't here, his "henpecked" remarks would have been just a teeeeeeeneeeee bit different.


I took that belt buckel away from him. He was wearing it so the girls would look "there"



Doc said:


> Dollie, just so you know, Redneck and AW (American Woman) are man and wife.


 


urednecku said:


> Awww shucks, Doc. Ya take all the fun outta it.


Yeah, you'll think fun when I get done with ya! 



thcri said:


> Yeah your right "Woman"


Thanks for clearing THAT up Steve


----------



## Tractors4u

Dollie said:


> After I was strong enough I wanted to give back some of the relief I was given. That's all I do....try to be some kind of relief, but nothing medical. This Dec. will be 6 years for me.


 
It is nice to meet someone who follows up on what they say.  So many times people are grateful right there at that moment, but forgot soon after.  Kudos to you!!


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Doc, did you say that right?  Man and Wife?  Should it not be Man and Women?  or Husband and Wife?  Besides I thought Redneck lost his mancard and we can't be calling him man


 you weren't paying attention were you......hmmmmmm?
 I kept track of that vote, AND I just checked it again  Red's mancard is still in tact. 
Sorry about that Dollie, but after yur here for awhile you'll see that we girls have to stay on top of these guys to keep'em in line. Don't be shy....if they sense fear....it's all over for ya!


----------



## Galvatron

Hello Dollie and welcome to the mad world of FF.....have fun.


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Sorry about that Dollie, but after yur here for awhile you'll see that we girls have to stay on top of these guys to keep'em in line. Don't be shy....if they sense fear....it's all over for ya!


 
oh, the horrible places I could go with this comment... (up to the point where Redneck found his guns...)
Dollie, good to have you here, and nice to see you jumped in with both feet.  I'll look forward to seeing you post in more threads.


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> oh, the horrible places I could go with this comment... (up to the point where Redneck found his guns...)
> .


And I love to make you squirm 
 right up to the part where Redneck gets his guns


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF Dollie. It's a fun bunch here, you'll like it. At least I hope so. Well, you gotta watch out for ******* and *******. Oh and of course there's always *******. They are the rowdy bunch.

My nickname for my wife is Dolly. One of these days I'll have her join here and explain why I call her Dolly.



edit..........Doc's new software update evidently doesn't allow me to name the rowdy people I guess.


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> ...but after yur here for awhile you'll see that we girls have to stay on top of these guys  Don't be shy........it's all over for ya!



A li'l creative editing and.....


----------



## rback33

Damn am I ever late to THIS party. I am now makin a vow to spend less time working at work and spend it here...

Welcome Dollie! Watch out for all those other guys!


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Damn am I ever late to THIS party. I am now makin a vow to spend less time working at work and spend it here...
> 
> Welcome Dollie! Watch out for all those other guys!




What, your the one sneaking in here at the last minute.  If she has to worry about anyone it is you..   


Dottie, Warning, watch out for rback33


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> What, your the one sneaking in here at the last minute.  If she has to worry about anyone it is you..
> 
> 
> Dottie, Warning, watch out for rback33



Yeah, he's a sneaky one.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> What, your the one sneaking in here at the last minute.  If she has to worry about anyone it is you..
> 
> 
> Dottie, Warning, watch out for rback33





Trakternut said:


> Yeah, he's a sneaky one.



 Here I thought all this time I LIKED you guys.


----------



## darroll

Hello Dollie.....


----------



## Trakternut

rback33 said:


> Here I thought all this time I LIKED you guys.



Y'do, you just won't admit it.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Here I thought all this time I LIKED you guys.




You don't


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Y'do, you just won't admit it.





thcri said:


> You don't



 Now I dunno either....


----------



## Dollie

This place is gonna be fun!


----------



## Spiffy1

rback33 said:


> Now I dunno either....


 
It's simple: you DO like us....... we just don't like you!


----------



## Erik

Dollie said:


> This place is gonna be fun!


you catch on quickly!


----------



## CityGirl

Well, Hello Dollie. Well, Hello Dollie
It's so nice to have you here where you belong....
You're looking swell, Dollie
We can tell, Dollie
You're still glowin'. You're still crowin'
You're still goin' strong.
Dollie never go away. Dollie say you'll always stay.!





Ah, maybe a little corny and not at all original but welcome to the jungle  um, uh  I mean forums.


----------



## Spiffy1

CityGirl said:


> Ah, maybe a little corny


 
I was wondering if somebody was going to do that!


----------



## rback33

Dollie said:


> This place is gonna be fun!



Yes indeed!



Spiffy1 said:


> It's simple: you DO like us....... we just don't like you!


----------



## Dollie

Thanks for the musical welcome City Girl !
I get that a lot, but never tire of it. How does a person tire of everyone singing to them?


----------



## rback33

Dollie said:


> Thanks for the musical welcome City Girl !
> I get that a lot, but never tire of it. *How does a person tire of everyone singing to them?*



Dunno... don't think it's ever happened to me....


----------



## Spiffy1

rback33 said:


>


 
 

Actually, I was hoping for some really "smart a$" post to top it, but a good thing you didn't: else I would be too busy trying to top that [and around, and around  ] than getting anything done!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollie said:


> Thanks for the musical welcome City Girl !
> I get that a lot, but never tire of it. How does a person tire of everyone singing to them?


I hear ya.
When I was young it was Lollipop, Lollipop oh Lollie, Lollie, Lollie... grrrrrr
Then in HS, "When I think of Lorelei, my head turns allll arounnnnnndddddd"
Ya can't win when you have one of_ those _names


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to the Forum! 




Dollie said:


> How does a person tire of everyone singing to them?





rback33 said:


> Dunno... don't think it's ever happened to me....



Never happened to me either


----------



## Dollie

pirate_girl said:


> I hear ya.
> When I was young it was Lollipop, Lollipop oh Lollie, Lollie, Lollie... grrrrrr
> Then in HS, "When I think of Lorelei, my head turns allll arounnnnnndddddd"
> Ya can't win when you have one of_ those _names


Aw that's cute


----------



## Dollie

rback33 said:


> Dunno... don't think it's ever happened to me....


I'm sorry,


----------



## American Woman

My nickname comes from Corina, and every time I told an adult (kids didn't know ) my name they broke out in the "Corina Corina" song.
 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thAbnp5EC-U&feature=related"]YouTube - Ray Peterson CORINA CORINA on Hollywood a Go Go[/ame]


----------



## rback33

Spiffy1 said:


> Actually, I was hoping for some really "smart a$" post to top it, but a good thing you didn't: else I would be too busy trying to top that [and around, and around  ] than getting anything done!



I thought about that. I liked the  better.



Dollie said:


> I'm sorry,



I'm not. You have never heard my wife sing....


----------



## Dollie

Somehow I missed that song.... It like the name Corina. Wasn't there a movie with that name too?


----------



## Dollie

rback33 said:


> I thought about that. I liked the  better.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. You have never heard my wife sing....




You don't want me singing to you either


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> My nickname comes from Corina, and every time I told an adult (kids didn't know ) my name they broke out in the "Corina Corina" song.



i thought cory come from cortina.....an old ride but still fun

i know im a dead man


----------



## darroll

pirate_girl said:


> I hear ya.
> When I was young it was Lollipop, Lollipop oh Lollie, Lollie, Lollie... grrrrrr
> Then in HS, "When I think of Lorelei, my head turns allll arounnnnnndddddd"
> Ya can't win when you have one of_ those _names


 
Your still the cutest Pirate around here.


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> Your still the cutest Pirate around here.


Arrr! thanks matey..


----------



## Tractors4u

Galvatron said:


> i thought cory come from cortina.....an old ride but still fun
> 
> i know im a dead man


 
That's Redneck's old ride you're talking about there!!!


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> i thought cory come from cortina.....an old ride but still fun
> 
> i know im a dead man


 *screaming* An old ride????  It's a good thing you said the "but fun part". But I'm still gonna keep an eye on you  



Tractors4u said:


> That's Redneck's old ride you're talking about there!!!


  I'm not an old ride  
you "boys" obviously just don't know what we're capable of


----------



## darroll

LOL,
I thought I got into trouble............
Iraq/Nam is nothing compared to American women...


----------



## American Woman

darroll said:


> LOL,
> I thought I got into trouble............
> Iraq/Nam is nothing compared to American women...


They are just lucky they ain't close enough for me to reach out and touch'em  I would smack'em


----------



## Dollie

American Woman said:


> They are just lucky they ain't close enough for me to reach out and touch'em  I would smack'em


 I would offer some help but I think you have it under control


----------



## Tractors4u

American Woman said:


> I'm not an old ride
> you "boys" obviously just don't know what we're capable of


 
I was defending you!!!  In my own special way!


----------

